# How do you hoop a sleeve for embroidery?



## Tangledthreads (May 25, 2010)

How do you hoop a sleeve for embroidery?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: embroidery*

Do you have fast frames?? we use the long fast frame for sleeves 

where on the sleeve does it need to be embroidered?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Where did you move it to, I don't understand he asked a question about embroidery and this is the embroidery section of the forum?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

laz0924 said:


> Where did you move it to, I don't understand he asked a question about embroidery and this is the embroidery section of the forum?


More than likely this thread was in another section and Rodney moved it to Embroidery which is where it needed to be.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Depending on the size of the design you can use either fast frames or a standard hoop.


----------

